# Ian Tomlinson RIP - thread to collate eyewitness statements and accounts



## free spirit (Apr 2, 2009)

*Ian Tomlinson RIP - eyewitness statements & reports (G20 protest death)*







*Ian Tomlinson RIP*
Ian Tomlinson has been named as the person who died yesterday during the G20 protests in circumstances that are as yet unclear. 

This thread is intended for the collation of eyewitness reports related to his death, to make an establishment whitewash harder, but also to ensure that any accusations of police wrong doing are properly justified and backed up by verifiable witness statements and other evidence.

If you witnessed anything directly yourself that may be of relevance, please post it on this thread, but also email any information to imc-london@indymedia.org

Please check through any photos or video you may have from the day, to see if you have any pictures of Ian at any stage through the day to help build up a picture of his movements prior to his collapse. Bear in mind that a head injury can lead to collapse many hours later, even if the person initially appears to be fine.

Also please quote and link to any press articles containing witness statements, so we can keep all the relevant info together in one place. 



> INDYMEDIA LONDON - PRESS RELEASE
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> 
> ...


[indymedia-london]



> Jasper Jackson, 23, from London, who photographed Mr Tomlinson's collapse, said he had been standing in front of a line of police dog handlers minutes before he fell over. "The picture I have of him is of him stumbling in front of the protesters and in front of the police dogs looking dazed," he said. "He had a glazed look on his face. Then it was drawn to my attention that somebody shouted to the police with a loud hailer that there was a casualty and said, 'Can we get a medic?' "
> 
> The incident appears to have taken place shortly after lines of riot police attempted to clear protesters out of Cornhill Road and away from the Bank of England. Rows of police separated protesters inside and outside the containment pen.
> 
> ...


[guardian]



> I spent a couple of hours on Cornhill Street after that. It is one of the main streets leading to the Bank of England, and had a lot going on. After an hour or so of rubbernecking to see the protesters on the other side of the police lines, the crowd on the outer side of the police line got bolshier and more aggressive, as did the police. Both seemed to be egging each other on a bit. Channel 4 and the BBC were both there at the time, so the troublemakers in the crowd (both protesters and police) may have been playing to the cameras.
> 
> Anyway, for whatever reason, a couple of police thought it would be a wonderful idea to arrest someone and drag him through the crowd. This happened around 7:15pm and was not a very bright thing to do.
> 
> ...


[red pepper]


----------



## free spirit (Apr 2, 2009)

> Fran Legg, a politics student studying at Queen Mary, University of London, said: "I heard people shouting that there was a man down on the ground and I saw there was someone lying on the pavement on his back."
> 
> She said her friend went to help him while she stayed a few metres further back.
> 
> ...


[metro]




			
				groucho said:
			
		

> I was at the bank protest arriving after work. The bulk of protesters were blocked in by rings of police. Outside that ring riot police were behaving in a very savage way and there were battles between groups of protesters and police that mainly consisted of groups of protesters running from extremely aggressive groups of riot police.
> 
> We witnessed a man receiving medical attention who I assume was the guy who later died as this was before 8 and after 7.30. There were no missiles of any kind being aimed in the direction of the medical team at that time.
> 
> ...


[source=urban75]



cesare said:


> BBC Live just reported from BoE. They had a suited City worker  who was an eye witness to the man dying last night. Setting aside his speculation about the guy (he was told by the reporter in no uncertain terms not to speculate), he said that the guy wasn't in his 30s, more like 50s. He said that the police had been charging in 20 yard rushes, and people including this guy were retreating accordingly. The guy fell hitting his head. Someone with a megaphone called to the police for medics and immediately the police came over. There were a couple of missiles but the rest of the crowd shouted to leave off and it immediately stopped. The police then dragged the guy back behind the cordonand the missiles started again. That's according to this guy, anyway.



.[/QUOTE][urban75]


----------



## free spirit (Apr 2, 2009)

this isn't a witness statement, but I think's relevant as the symptoms described appear to match some of the reports...



> probable cause
> 02.04.2009 08:46
> 
> from my experience of treating people at demos, this guy most likely died as a direct result of a blow to the head up to several hours BEFORE he collapsed.
> ...


[source-indymedia comment]
I'm presuming this is from an experienced action medic


----------



## free spirit (Apr 2, 2009)

I've cropped and zoomed in on one of the photos of the dead man on the stretcher going into the ambulance, and uploaded it to the link below.

There's a very obvious dark purple patch at the top of his forehead that would be consistent him having received a blow to the head. It's not possible to tell properly, but that's what it looks like to me.

<link>


----------



## free spirit (Apr 2, 2009)

> The man who died during last week's G20 protests was "assaulted" by riot police shortly before he suffered a heart attack, according to witness statements received by the Independent Police Complaints Commission.
> 
> Investigators are examining a series of corroborative accounts that allege Ian Tomlinson, 47, was a victim of police violence in the moments before he collapsed near the Bank of England in the City of London last Wednesday evening. Three witnesses have told the Observer that Mr Tomlinson was attacked violently as he made his way home from work at a nearby newsagents. One claims he was struck on the head with a baton.
> 
> ...


[source=[URL="http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/apr/05/g20-protest-ian-tomlinson"]guardian[/URL], sunday 5th april]


----------



## free spirit (Apr 2, 2009)

<saved for updates 5>


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 3, 2009)

> BBC Live just reported from BoE. They had a suited City worker who was an eye witness to the man dying last night. Setting aside his speculation about the guy (he was told by the reporter in no uncertain terms not to speculate), he said that the guy wasn't in his 30s, more like 50s. He said that the police had been charging in 20 yard rushes, and people including this guy were retreating accordingly. The guy fell hitting his head. Someone with a megaphone called to the police for medics and immediately the police came over. There were a couple of missiles but the rest of the crowd shouted to leave off and it immediately stopped. The police then dragged the guy back behind the cordonand the missiles started again. That's according to this guy, anyway



The same American seven foot yank also said that he was Drunk and appears to be using Drugs.

With that a side I swear that I seen the man not 100% certain marching with the protesters with the Liverpool street gang maybe I dreaming that bit, did anyone else seen him on that march? Anyway I did certainly seen him where I'm not sure most probably in the Bank of England area. Sorry not much help. I've been looking on utube and places but no luck.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 3, 2009)

is this linked in with what's going on after the meeting @l**c tonight, which was intended to debate what goes on next? loathe to post details cos everything that goes live seems to get busted.

similarly, is there any danger of unintended consequences from people posting speculation about what did or didn't go on? i'm uncertain but it needs pointing out.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 3, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is this linked in with what's going on after the meeting @l**c tonight, which was intended to debate what goes on next? loathe to post details cos everything that goes live seems to get busted.
> 
> similarly, is there any danger of unintended consequences from people posting speculation about what did or didn't go on? i'm uncertain but it needs pointing out.


I'm not linked to that meeting, though I was intending to send a link to this thread to the indymedia email in case anything useful came up. I just figured it'd be useful to have a thread to collate as much information as possible in one place rather than having it scattered all over that huge g20 thread.

as for the problems from anyone speculating about what happened... I'm not entirely sure, but as nobody is being taken to court for it (yet), I can't see that how it'd be subjudice, but I'm keeping the first few posts for non speculative witness statements and the like anyway. 

Personally, I really don't think that with a high profile death like this in these circumstances the standard line of just waiting for the coroners verdict before commenting or trying to get to the truth of the matter yourself really applies.

eta - I think that indymedia press release is linked to the meeting you're talking about though.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## where to (Apr 3, 2009)

indymedia london press release:
http://london.indymedia.org.uk/articles/1019


----------



## free spirit (Apr 3, 2009)

where to said:


> indymedia london press release:
> http://london.indymedia.org.uk/articles/1019


that's the first quote in the OP...

eta, I've added the indymedia london bit into the title though to make it clear


----------



## albionism (Apr 3, 2009)

According to some reports i have read,
Mr Tomlinson wasn't a protester but was
a City resident on his way home from working
in a nearby newsagents


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 3, 2009)

That's what I was going to write - where was that information posted?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 3, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> That's what I was going to write - where was that information posted?



Dunno where it was previously posted here but it was based on a Daily Fail report:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-violence-returning-home-work-newsagents.html


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 3, 2009)

free spirit said:


>



What's that on the guys T-shirt? It looks like a protest t-shirt




> This is the man who collapsed and died of a suspected heart attack after the G20 protests turned violent.
> 
> Ian Tomlinson, 47, had been on his way home from work at a nearby newsagents when he collapsed yesterday.
> 
> Police said the married man who lived alone nearby in a bail hostel and was not taking part in the protests.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 3, 2009)

free spirit said:


> I've cropped and zoomed in on one of the photos of the dead man on the stretcher going into the ambulance, and uploaded it to the link below.
> 
> There's a very obvious dark purple patch at the top of his forehead that would be consistent him having received a blow to the head. It's not possible to tell properly, but that's what it looks like to me.
> 
> <link>



That could have happened if he hit his head when he fell


----------



## where to (Apr 3, 2009)

.  [already posted above]


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 3, 2009)

It's in the Guardian now:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/apr/03/g20-protest-death



> Police said yesterday that a man who died at the G20 protests near the Bank of England had been walking home from work when he collapsed.
> 
> Ian Tomlinson, 47, a City of London resident, fell to the pavement around 7.25pm on Wednesday, close to where lines of riot police had clashed with protesters.
> 
> ...


----------



## where to (Apr 3, 2009)

salford online community website are quoting an anonymous eyewitness who says she saw IT being hit over the head.  also that the widow went was on one of todays marches which i have not read anywhere else  not sure if this is a very reliable source? :



> The allegations were made after the widow of the man today lead a march for her partner who she said “died for the crimes of capitalism.”
> 
> One female witness who wished to remain anonymous talked of “police brutality and heartlessness” and directly implicated members of the police force in the “murder” of the protester who, in tributes left outside the Royal Exchange in the city, was described as a “hero.”
> 
> She spoke of the “unwarranted” attack made by “masked policemen in riot gear.” After being struck in the head by a police baton she said the man was then bloodied and left unconscious on the street.


http://www.salfordonline.com/editorschoice.php?func=viewdetails&vdetails=12318


someone on twitter called Glasgoanarcho saying they've had an eyewitness account saying the same:
http://twitter.com/GlasgowAnarcho


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 3, 2009)

> The allegations were made after the widow of the man today lead a march for her partner who she said “died for the crimes of capitalism.”



I reckon this information is wrong. It looks to me it is as reported in the national newspapers.


----------



## where to (Apr 3, 2009)

instinct is telling me the same.  others from the memorial/ march would have reported it by now somewhere somehow.


----------



## albionism (Apr 3, 2009)

The photo above is really sad. He looks so alone.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello first up is a statement from my sister

http://projectsheffield.wordpress.com/2009/04/02/from-my-sister/

Now some images that i got from around the web 1 4 09
http://www.flickr.com/photos/0742/sets/72157616144255829/

I was also updateing twitter for #imcg20 the indymedia link from 5am 1 4 09 to past 4am 2 1 09 http://twitter.com/ur32daurt

I was keeping my blog updated
http://projectsheffield.wordpress.com/

Along with indymedia.org.uk



> The media are going full volume now to churn out lies that policemen attempting to treat the dying demonstrator were pelted with bottles. The blogosphere is attempting to fight back with the truth - with the exception of the mainstream media’s favourite bloggers, Iain Dale, Derek Draper, Alex Hilton and Paul Staines. Which is of course precisely why they are the mainstream media’s favourite bloggers.
> 
> There is an important eyewitness account here:
> http://www.redpepper.org.uk/Death-in-the-City
> ...



Dureing the day ill do the web for more images, and will put all information
in one place at the blog given:

It would be worth someone going through various threds say an admin on urban and getting any info from here onto this post and thanks Free Spirit for this post and RIP Ian the truth shall out we owe you that..


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 3, 2009)

If the poor man's death was in anyway caused by being forced into the 'Kettle' against his will (like many others) i really hope that police tactic is reviewed asap.  

  Just a 'what if' but there must have been people in there that 100% need access to medication,food, water e.t.c.  How would a diabetic have coped?


  Sorry to divert the thread slightly however i was there and am still a little furious.  I will look trough the pictures that i have on my phone to see if Mr Tomlinson (RIP) appears, will scour the various clips around the net.  There were so many cameras there has to be plenty of footage.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 3, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> What's that on the guys T-shirt? It looks like a protest t-shirt



He was wearing two Millwall Shirts the inner one of which was a long sleeve the home blue kit and the other one was a grey Millwall F.C. t-shirt. Sadly there's a picture of him lying face down with the first aider sitting next to him and you can see it clearly.

The reason for wearing it might be to do with England playing later on that night but it has been quoted as being a big fan of Millwall.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 3, 2009)

*Interview with two Eyewitnesses of G20 Death*

Interview with two Eyewitnesses of G20 Death


There's another version the day before this appear after that version the next day, after the media got it all wrong.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article..._dying_man&in_article_id=607263&in_page_id=34



> Protesters 'came to the aid of dying man'
> Thursday, April 2, 2009
> Eyewitnesses today described how protesters came to the aid of a man who collapsed and died during G20 demonstrations at the Bank of England.
> 
> ...


----------



## free spirit (Apr 3, 2009)

where to said:


> salford online community website are quoting an anonymous eyewitness who says she saw IT being hit over the head.  also that the widow went was on one of todays marches which i have not read anywhere else  not sure if this is a very reliable source? :
> 
> 
> http://www.salfordonline.com/editorschoice.php?func=viewdetails&vdetails=12318
> ...


worth posting up, but both links look pretty unreliable to me... well, the top one pretty much just seems to be quoting an anonymous pissed off protestor shouting their mouth off, the twitter one I guess could come back with something useful, but more likely to be chinese whispers syndrome. 

IMO


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to derail the tread but I just come across this news... http://www.thelondondailynews.com/ipcc-investigate-protest-death-p-2654.html



> The Independent Police Complaints Commission is to investigate a protesters death at yesterday's G20 demos.
> 
> The Met said the man, thought to be in his 40s, died on Wednesday night after bottles were thrown at him and he collapsed.
> 
> ...


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 4, 2009)

deleted


----------



## paolo (Apr 4, 2009)

Smurker said:


> Mass detention has to stop.



With you on that.



Smurker said:


> IF there is any suggestion that ANY part was not covered completely by camera then we know it is a cover up.



Spiraloon.


----------



## albionism (Apr 4, 2009)

.


----------



## durruti02 (Apr 4, 2009)

please can above posters delete posts .. read op .. this is not a dscussion thread


----------



## Geri (Apr 4, 2009)

albionism said:


> So are the Met trying to say that he was murdered by protesters?



Looks like very poor construction of a sentence, unless it's a direct quote.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 4, 2009)

The autopsy has revealed that he died of natural causes:

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20090404/tuk-g20-death-man-suffered-heart-attack-6323e80.html


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 4, 2009)

Dated: 3/4/09



> The allegations were made after the widow of the man today lead a march for her partner who she said “died for the crimes of capitalism.”





> In a statement made on behalf of the dead man's wife, witnesses were urged to come forward and give statements to expose what was called “the failures of both the police and members of the media in the accurate reporting of yesterdays incident.”



Link: http://www.salfordonline.com/editorschoice.php?func=viewdetails&vdetails=12318

Don't back down now people.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 4, 2009)

is there a coroners report out yet?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 4, 2009)

Even had he had died of an heart attacked which I'm sure the police are breathing a sigh of relief. This does not mean the events of the day should be over looked it appears that he fallen and banged his head in some way or other within the cordon and the police gave him no treatment until it was too late. Every bit of his movement should be tracked to confirm what time he attended the protest willingly or unwillingly, his movements, how and why he fell, in the first place, were missiles thrown at the time at the treatment stage within the cordon, did he recover?, did he walked 200 yards before collapsing again?

There so many question unanswered this doesn't not mean that it should be brushed under the carpet because he had an Heart Attack.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 4, 2009)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> is there a coroners report out yet?


The Coroner would have to open an Inquest and then adjourn it while the facts are gathered/questions prepared etc. 
Then hold the actual Inquest at a future date and after the Inquest or at the end of it provide the findings/results/verdict. (At least that was the process when my Father died)


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 4, 2009)

THanks GC, could be some time yet then. Enough for the boys in blue to get their story straight if neccessary.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 4, 2009)

*Ian Tomlinson: What happened?*

A good source of collection here worth looking at.

Ian Tomlinson: What happened?
http://greenerblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/ian-tomlinson-what-happened.html


----------



## agricola (Apr 4, 2009)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Don't back down now people.



Admittedly its from the Sun, but:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2360784.ece


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 4, 2009)

agricola said:


> Admittedly its from the Sun, but:
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2360784.ece



Mischievous hands at work here...



> “She was with plain-clothes police officers and they helped her clear it all away.”


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 4, 2009)

Should we bother get to the truth in this? Or should we continue? it's clear she looking for someone to blame but it an't the Police so we won't get thanked for it if we did. I'm slightly peed off by this but it has been said that he been divorced from his wife so is this his divorced wife or his second wife or was the Divorced comment was made wrong by the media/police team in first place?


----------



## e19896 (Apr 4, 2009)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Should we bother get to the truth in this? Or should we continue? it's clear she looking for someone to blame but it an't the Police so we won't get thanked for it if we did. I'm slightly peed off by this but it has been said that he been divorced from his wife so is this his divorced wife or his second wife or was the Divorced comment was made wrong by the media/police team in first place?



Yes we should and from what ive been told there is a truth to be told, from what people who was there, people who saw direct what happend there is a truth, look i aint going to make comments that will detract from the calls of a full investigation of the events..

But fact police have killed people in the past, and we do not know if they did here, of course the media are going to spin there lies and missinformation, shame the hounds have come out on this post and joined in with the missinformation, lets stick to facts shall we, a man died and we at least owe him and those who knoew him loved him, the truth of what happened, the aim of this post.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/apr/05/g20-protest-ian-tomlinson


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2009)

peterkro said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2009/apr/05/g20-protest-ian-tomlinson


There's some pretty damning stuff in there: 





> The man who died during last week's G20 protests was "assaulted" by riot police shortly before he suffered a heart attack, according to witness statements received by the Independent Police Complaints Commission.
> 
> Investigators are examining a series of corroborative accounts that allege Ian Tomlinson, 47, was a victim of police violence in the moments before he collapsed near the Bank of England in the City of London last Wednesday evening. Three witnesses have told the Observer that Mr Tomlinson was attacked violently as he made his way home from work at a nearby newsagents. One claims he was struck on the head with a baton.
> 
> ...


----------



## Intastella (Apr 5, 2009)

> Icon_article Published: Thursday 02 April 2009 21:10 by Imc London
> 
> Tagged as: g20 tomlinson witnesses
> Neighbourhoods: bank city_of_london cornhill
> ...



Link to follow, when i get it.


----------



## rollinder (Apr 5, 2009)

been trawling the web and found this comment posted on Lenin's tomb

http://www.haloscan.com/comments/lenin/6728461375957839857/#447090


> My boss (yes, a senior manager at the bank I work at!) went over last night to see what was going on. He literally was next to the man who collapsed and died. He swears NO ONE was throwing a thing. And that the reason the police couldn't get to the guy was because the cops were using dogs against the protesters and the protesters were running away from them (towards where the guy was). Now interestingly, my boss said the guy looked about 50. The man who died went to the ground and started convulsing. So he seemed to think it was natural causes. But other than that bit, every single thing the police have said is wrong.
> 
> I will ask my boss to contact the solicitors, as he is a senior manager at the bank and a very unimpeachable source (in that the police can't say he was involved in any way or had any sympathies to the protestors - they can't just brush him off). But I won't hold my breath. He's a good man, but it may be too difficult for him to do (i.e. to stand up).
> InTheCity | 2 Apr, 13:40 |



eta: found via http://greenerblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/ian-tomlinson-what-happened.html
^ also quoted on that blog -
from http://www.thelondonpaper.com/thelo...ping-them-like-animals-without-food-and-water


> Another protester, who refused to give her name, said she was with the dead man shortly before he died.
> She said they were being chased by police dogs when the man in his 30s tripped and hit his head on the pavement at about 7.30pm.
> She said: “Police dogs chased us all over London. We were running for about half-an-hour before the guy fell.
> “We saw paramedics try to treat him. They said he was ok and he tried to get up but fell over again.”


----------



## mauvais (Apr 7, 2009)

Front page of the Guardian now:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/apr/07/video-g20-police-assault



> Dramatic footage obtained by the Guardian shows that the man who died at last week's G20 protests in London was attacked from behind and thrown to the ground by a baton–wielding police officer in riot gear.Moments after the assault on Ian Tomlinson was captured on video, he suffered a heart attack and died.
> The Guardian is preparing to hand a dossier of evidence to the police complaints watchdog, shedding new light on the events surrounding the death of the 47-year-old newspaper seller, who had been on his way home from work when he was confronted by lines of riot police near the Bank of England.



Video at the bottom of the page. This is serious.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2009)

That video footage is fucking disgraceful. That officer essentially assaulted Tomlinson.

Bit by bit the police lies are unravelling and that cop should be up for manslaughter.


----------



## cesare (Apr 7, 2009)

We've just been sitting here watching that. Poor bloke


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2009)

editor said:


> That video footage is fucking disgraceful. That officer essentially assaulted Tomlinson.
> 
> Bit by bit the police lies are unravelling and that cop should be up for manslaughter.



I'd refer you to what the police statements actually said (with regards to your "lies" comment) if this was a more appropriate time, but the footage really is disgraceful and its difficult, if not impossible, to even begin to see how that was justified.

It is also somewhat disturbing to see that the cop also doesnt appear to have his numbers visible, has no gloves on, no shield, is holding his baton like a thug and appears to go straight for Tomlinson.

edit:  its also amazing that that isnt the first or second item on the news.


----------



## Corax (Apr 7, 2009)

edit


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 7, 2009)

You can see that that policeman really means business.  Even as Tomlinson is falling the cop is still in the crouched position after making his push on the victim.  That was no attempt to get him to just walk out of the way more quickly, he meant him to hit the ground hard.

Will the police now close ranks and refuse to identify which one it was that did the push?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes


----------



## cesare (Apr 7, 2009)

They won't refuse. What they'll do is say that they didn't recognise him, different force etc etc. Same effect.

If they intended anything different, they'd have come forward before now.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 7, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Will the police now close ranks and refuse to identify which one it was that did the push?



of course they will do! do you even need to ask!


----------



## where to (Apr 7, 2009)

they were just sitting back hoping this footage didn't exist though.

uncharted territory now imo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2009)

citizen journalism. The Police are going to find lying increasingly difficult.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2009)

Seeing as the other, larger thread is just repeating this debate, I'm going to close this one.

Debate continues here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=284958


----------

